# Beretta Model 70



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I ran across a Beretta Model 70 today in .32 caliber for $200. The dealer says it was made in the '70s. Anyone know anything about these? 

Would it be worth owning? 

Fun to shoot?

Thanks,

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If its in good shape - I'd get it if ya like it.

I used to have a Beretta Model 90 - looked like a PPK. Had to give it back to the ex when we got divorced, as it belonged to her family. It was a 32 as well.


----------



## jrelentless (Feb 26, 2011)

There were several model 70's made in the 50's. u said a .32 cl. If it looks good and shoots , u have a very good gun with a very good price. Would u know if this dealer were u bought has any .22lr mags for the 8 round magazine used o several model 70's. thanks


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Have a mod 70 T in .380, had it for years still a fun shooter, but not my first choice for carry.

Shhot safe and have fun

JT


----------

